

Visual Studio Code: Streamlined, Powerful Multi-Platform Code Editor from MS - nzonbi
https://code.visualstudio.com/

======
Sir_Cmpwn
I want to like Visual Studio Code, but it needs tabbed editing before I can
really switch to it from MonoDevelop.

~~~
bigdubs
It has tabbed editing.

see:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/Content/images/Layout.png](https://code.visualstudio.com/Content/images/Layout.png)

~~~
RoboSeldon
That's split screen, not tab editing.

